# NBA "Hardwood Heroes" Medallions - Contains Tim Duncan and Tony Parker



## Nephets (Jul 15, 2004)

I saw this ad in the paper for a special edition medallion for Tim Duncan, for only 2.99 with the coupon for any major 7-11 chain of store, so I immediately went down there and picked it up.

To my surprise, they also included Tony Parker in a collection of 30 top-tier NBA players, but unfortunately, I missed the date for that one, as well as the Iverson one.

I just wanted to ask if any of you got the Duncan coin and to show it off to you Spurs fans here.










And here is the poster for them to go in, but I don't want to take them out of the plastic wrap.










I may pick up the Paul Pierce (favorite player of mine) one, they'll have that one out in a few days. They aren't much, but I think they are pretty cool... though I would have preferred a Manu one as opposed to a Parker one, due to the fact that Manu's Argentina team did win the Olympics and made the ASG.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

The only medallions we have is the Spurs medallions that they gave out through the Express News. I've heard that other medallions have been going around, but I really haven't had the interest in getting them.


----------

